# Sorry weather predictions for Opening Day of Deer Gun season.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks like a repeat of last years deer gun season. Opening day is suppose to be very gusty and up in the 70's temperature. Winds up to 25 mph. Then rain for the next 3 days afterward. I didn't get a darn thing last year due to the rotten weather we had. I'm hoping things will be different this year. 

How do you all hunt in windy situations? You still hunt facing the wind? Or treestand hunt with the wind in your face? What's your technique for windy days?


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

As you know I am here in eastern OK also. Wind is hard to hunt in as you well know also. They are very nervous and don't like to move but if one has a good stand and stays with it someone will scare one up or maybe catch one going to bed before the wind gets high. Or sometimes here as you know will start to lay before dark.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I will probably be on the ground as I got two daughters who will take turns going with me and I don't have any ladder stands for them to climb into. Thinking of running to town tomorrow morning and buy a cheap blind to climb into to stay out of the wind and rain.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah it is very difficult to hunt in high wind- at least for me. In my experience the deer do not move very much and are very nervous and edgy. They seek very thick low places to get shelter and hang tight. Still hunting very slowly into the wind in thick stuff can sometimes get you a shot at a bedded or standing deer. This past week or so during our muzzleloading season I didn't even go for several days because of the wind. TTT


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Correction: Just listen to the weather forecast and they are now predicting up to 40 mph winds for both Friday evening and all day Saturday. 

Got a feeling that a ground blind will probably look like a big tumble weed rolling through the woods with a man and his daughter in it! 

I might ought to just leave my daughter at home and stealthly still hunt the thickets like TnTnTn has mentioned. Just try to fill my tags and wait for better days to take either of my daughters with me. With wind like that, I'm purty sure they wont want to stay out very long.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

I try to hunt some thick stuff in a bottom somewhere. That is about the only place they move when it gets to gusting really bad. My .02.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I'm giving up couple days.Still have over 20 days.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well we got 16 days of deer gun hunting, but I have to work the second half of the season. Except on weekends.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Getting ready to leave the house to see how windy it is going to be. Got to travel about 300 yards to hunt. Going to hunt a hollow, next to creek with low depression and lots of timber, if no cows there. Good luck!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Season was over before 7:00 AM. Right where I had hoped he would be. Not the big one I was looking for................but pretty nice deer. Old country boy, they are out there, just have to look close.


















Shot at about 75 yards---he was on his way somewhere, I made a noise and he stopped. Hit him just at the top of the shoulder, down hill from me. Dropped where he stood and did not even flinch. TC 30-06. Remington bullet 180 grain.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Thats a mighty nice buck you killed braggscowboy.You just made up my mind whether to get in my stand this afternoon or not?I believe I will go a while,all I needed was a nudge


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Thats a mighty nice buck you killed braggscowboy.You just made up my mind whether to get in my stand this afternoon or not?I believe I will go a while,all I needed was a nudge


Thanks Eddie! Did you get him?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

braggscowboy said:


> Thanks Eddie! Did you get him?


Nope!Did not see anything.Deer,squirrel,bird,nothing. Still have a month to hunt,however:viking:


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Stay after him. You must have a rather long season there! I would get tired hunting everyday I think, maybe not. Goodluck!


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Season opener was a bust for me today. I believe I heard fewer shots today than I have ever heard on an opening day. Very windy and I guess that kept them holed'up. I did see something that made it worth the day in a tree. About daylight I had a RIVER OTTER come past my tree..... On a map the nearest stream/creek that isn't seasonal is about two'miles from here. I suspect it's a juvenile that's been kicked out on his own but that certainly wasn't something I expected to see.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

OkieDavid said:


> Season opener was a bust for me today. I believe I heard fewer shots today than I have ever heard on an opening day. Very windy and I guess that kept them holed'up. I did see something that made it worth the day in a tree. About daylight I had a RIVER OTTER come past my tree..... On a map the nearest stream/creek that isn't seasonal is about two'miles from here. I suspect it's a juvenile that's been kicked out on his own but that certainly wasn't something I expected to see.


Worth the trip to see that. I was on the highway yesterday evening, went to horse sale at Sallisaw and saw very few hunters out parked and always see people with BO on going to or from hunting, but did not see any. Wind I guess. I know there are lots of deer, see them often. Maybe less hunters or the deer are so scattered the hunters don't all come together in just one place. Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## theaj42 (Oct 24, 2011)

Had the Wisconsin opener yesterday. Started the day with leaves on the ground and 20 degrees; Ended the day with six inches of snow and gusts to 30 mph. 

Even with the wild weather, I saw a couple does, a couple coyote, and had a pileated woodpecker land in a tree five feet behind me. Not a bad day.

I hope you all have a good, safe deer season!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well yesterday wasn't too bad of a day afterall. I didn't get anything, but I can't say I didn't have my chances. 

Got out in the woods late cause of a sick daughter who was suppose to go with me that morning. But I finally made it out there. But everywhere I went to watch was already occupied my a neighbor or cuz. Finally about 9:00 I gave up and drove to a nearby Donute shop and ate breakfast. So on the way back while driving the back roads I glance over down into a holler and see a big 10 point buck just standing there so majestic looking. I stopped, put the jeep in reverse and back up to see it again. It just stands there. It looked at me, then it would look back toward a very nearby house. Look at me again, then back toward the house again. 

I wanted to shoot that darn buck so bad! But since it was close by a house and on property that I didn't have permission to be on, I decided not to try shooting it. I've never shot one from the road before anyway. Be my luck, game warden would have been right around the corner somewhere. But anywho, the buck finally took off and ran down the ridge. 

Then there was this User Error thing that happened later. I went back to one of my favorite locations that a kid was watching early that morning. I kind of figured that by now he would have abondened the place. He did. Don't know if he saw anything. He should have if he stayed there long enough. But I figured I would just hang out there for the rest of day. Come about a hour before dark, all of a sudden I saw a buck running through the thickets right straight toward me. I grabbed my rifle and shouldered it right fast and the buck stops just about 20 yards from me, turns broadside to me, and looks back from where he came from. I'm using a breakover 223 with a hammer. I put my thumb on the hammer to pull it back for a shot, and the darn thing will not pull back, and it feels funny. I look down to see what the problem is and I realize the sling strap has come up over the hammer and wraps around it and then back down and wraps around the trigger guard and to the left side of the gun stock where I'm holding it down tight with my hand while I got my finger on the trigger. The hammer will not pull back. I kind of drop the rifle down a bit and unwrap the hammer right fast and then I look up to see the buck is looking right at me. By the time I got my rifle back up to my shoulder the buck was running straight back from where it came from. Couldn't take a shot due to the dense thicket he was running in. 

That second buck wasn't very impressive. His right antler was broken off about 2 inches high. Don't know if it was shot off or if he broke it off while running through the woods, but you could see what appeared to be a fresh break. His left antler was high and had about 3 points on it. Each point only about 2 or 3 inches long. Very young buck. 

It reminded me of one of those cartoon movies my kids have. This deer only has antlers on side of his head and they call him a duck. Someone says "Look he's half doe and half buck........He's a duck!"

Well anywho, there was a lot of hunters out. My Cuz who was hunting across the road from me shot a small forked horn.(Looks like the one I kept passing up during blackpowder season) And his son shot a small doe. 

Today I went back to the same area and I felt like I was the only fool out there in the woods. I guess all the other hunters packed up and headed somewhere else. Or they're all religous and headed to church today. I got up in my self climbing treestand way before daylight and stayed there till 2 p.m. and didn't see any deer, no hunters, and didn't hear anyone shooting nearby. Drove back home(1 mile drive) and didn't see any of my cousins vehicles parked anywhere. Drove up to one of cuz's house and he wasn't home. Vehicle gone. 

So there just wasn't enough hunters out today to keep the deer moving. Relocated my treestand this evening to another area. Hopefully tomorrow I can put meat on the table.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh hey there braggscowboy, nice buck. I'd be very proud of something that size. That's why I keep passing those small bucks up in hopes of getting something a little more impressive. Keep hoping those little bucks will grow up but seems everyone else around here shoots them anyway. Can't grow trophy bucks if no one else around help's out.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Day two was a bust as well. I had a big doe walk past at 10yds but unfortunately I live in zone 10 where we only get the two Saturdays and last Sunday for doe days. I wish the ODWC would eliminate doe days and just make it a buck/does limit and let us take our does when we get the chance....


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Youth season here in SW Mo. was foul weather conditions as well...so bad that we didn't even bother to go out with the kids....
But ya know what? ?? There were record kills on opening day...ever just wanna kick yourself in the kiester?


----------

